# Product Advisory: Canon Software Issues with MacOS Sierra



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 20, 2016)

```
<em>macOS 10.12 (Sierra) Important Announcement</em></p>
<p>We would like to make our customers aware that Canon Inc. Headquarters in Japan have announced a number of compatibility issues with the new Operating System macOS 10.12 (Sierra) which will affect a selection of our products and software packages (please see below for a full list of affected models).</p>
<p>If you own an affected product or software item listed below, then we strongly advise that you do not upgrade your operating system until confirmation of full functionality has been provided.</p>
<p>Canon is planning to provide further information by the end of September and we apologise for any inconvenience this will cause.</p>
<p><strong>Affected Camera Software Products:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Camera Window DC</li>
<li>EOS Utility 2</li>
<li>EOS Utility 3</li>
<li>Map Utility</li>
</ul>
<p>Please <a href="http://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/operating_system_information/?=j+e">visit Canon Europe</a> for a full list of affected products such as PIXMA Pro and imagePROGRAF printers as well as a number of scanners.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Click (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kim Bentsen (Sep 20, 2016)

The betas of macOS Sierra 10.12 have been out for ages. Why did Canon not fix this in time? Sloppiness?


----------



## rbitting (Sep 20, 2016)

I had reported this to Canon when I got the final GM master of Sierra, they said they couldn't respond to it until it was "Officially" released into the public. I do hope they fix it since I can't reinstall their software until they do!


----------



## calotype (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank's to share this !
Please, could someone tell to us if eos utility cant not works at all or if there is some minor bugs ? I'm an hard user of eos utility for tethering my camera via an usb cable .

thank's by advance !


----------



## LDS (Sep 20, 2016)

It looks a large number of products is affected, include almost all the printers. It looks like something used by Canon in most of its products under OSX/macOS is affected by the latest release, if so it will be a lot of work for Canon developers to fix everything and test it. The last golden master was released only five days ago, it may take some time to test and approve everything - and Apple released *a few* golden masters... not really helpful for Canon QA <G>


----------



## masterpix (Sep 21, 2016)

It is not an issue, it's a feature.

Hope that it will be resolved soon


----------



## merefield (Sep 21, 2016)

Kim Bentsen said:


> The betas of macOS Sierra 10.12 have been out for ages. Why did Canon not fix this in time? Sloppiness?



Completely agree. Canon need to get their **** together. They need to get in cycle and anticipate this stuff not just let the car crash happen.


----------



## weixing (Sep 22, 2016)

merefield said:


> Kim Bentsen said:
> 
> 
> > The betas of macOS Sierra 10.12 have been out for ages. Why did Canon not fix this in time? Sloppiness?
> ...


Hi,
Or maybe we can ask Apple to have better backward compatibility and not crashing software working on previous MacOS??

Have a nice day.


----------



## fuzzyfoto (Sep 24, 2016)

I use DPP 4.5. After upgrade to Sierra, DPP shows my lens data is missing. Was there before upgrade.


----------



## d (Sep 24, 2016)

weixing said:


> merefield said:
> 
> 
> > Kim Bentsen said:
> ...



Perhaps Apple's policy towards third-party software has been modelled on Canon's policy towards third-party lenses - cripple them as much as possible with each major upgrade. ;D


----------



## MiamiC70 (Oct 7, 2016)

WTF is wrong with Canon? Apple launches a major update to its OS with a lengthy developer and beta test program and AGAIN they have nothing. It's just like when Mountain Lion was released and they had their collective heads up thier ass.


----------



## Claudelec (Nov 1, 2016)

Good news:
Recent update of SIERRA to version 10.12.1 give correct results with EOS Utility 2 which was previously blocked with first public version of SIERRA


----------



## aa_angus (Nov 3, 2016)

Claudelec said:


> Good news:
> Recent update of SIERRA to version 10.12.1 give correct results with EOS Utility 2 which was previously blocked with first public version of SIERRA



I'm fairly sure the issue is not solved. We are seeking full compatibility using Canon (and related..*FoCal*) software with Mac OS Sierra.


----------



## MiamiC70 (Nov 4, 2016)

aa_angus said:


> Claudelec said:
> 
> 
> > Good news:
> ...


----------



## MiamiC70 (Nov 17, 2016)

Seriously. WTF, is Canon going to address this issue a release new software?


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Miami. 
I would say you are asking in the wrong place, no one here knows the answer, though many might guess. 
I suggest you start here and work your way through until you get to the answer. http://global.canon/en/support/
Also if you do receive an answer you could come back and be the one with the answer. 

Cheers, Graham. 



MiamiC70 said:


> Seriously. WTF, is Canon going to address this issue a release new software?


----------

